# Car Jack Placement...?



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everyone......this may sound weird, but I'm totally new to working on cars. My car 1997 Nissan 200sx Se and I want to use a jack and lift it up this weekend and put it on jack stands, so i can work under it where do I place the jack to lift it up ...? Does it go on the crossmember? Any help would help, tried looking for info cant find any.


Thanks alot


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well i dont know if its proper placement but i always used to lift from the crossmembet before i lowered it. then i put the jack stands right by the sway bar on each side of the car (there are fist size squares to put the stands). you will see when you get under there


----------

